# Anyone keeping gobies with shrimp?



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure gobies eat shrimp for a living.  

I don't recommend it. I think what you _might_ want to do is set up a new tank for him. Come on, this is great news! You have a legitimate reason to set up a new tank!


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Generally speaking, what fits in goby's mouth goes in goby's mouth.

Here's your excuse to start a brand new hillstream tank though.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. I found several threads on here where people said they were ignoring their shrimp and concentrating on algae but I wasn't willing to gamble with my blue tigers and I'm glad I didn't! Unfortunately, I think that my husband would kill me if I set up another tank so, I guess I'll have to find a new home for him.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Digsy said:


> Unfortunately, I think that my husband would kill me if I set up another tank so, I guess I'll have to find a new home for him.


Yeah it's time to find a new home for your husband.





OH, you were talking about the goby!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Church said:


> Yeah it's time to find a new home for your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I didn't even realize how that sounded when I typed it....but now that you mention it....hmmmm....


----------



## Gobies et al (Jun 7, 2008)

Lipstick goby is aka Sicyopus jonklaasi. According to Fishbase they are carnivores found in fast flowing streams. Information at this site:

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=10800

I keep a number of different gobies with shrimp, but I wouldn't with this particular one.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gobies et al said:


> Lipstick goby is aka Sicyopus jonklaasi. According to Fishbase they are carnivores found in fast flowing streams. Information at this site:
> 
> http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=10800
> 
> I keep a number of different gobies with shrimp, but I wouldn't with this particular one.


Can you tell us which gobies you keep (and with what kinds of shrimp)? I love gobies and am setting up a new large tank. I'm planning on keeping shrimp in there but would love to also keep some gobies so this would be super helpful info if you've had success keeping both together. Thanks!


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

can you keep bumble bee gobies with cherry shrimp?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

You probably could, they're brackish however, the true freshwater ones are very very rare in the hobby. 

The neon blue line goby isn't shrimp safe but is the closest you'll get since it stays tiny is an algaephore and only predates on babies in a very opportunistic way. It's also oh so very pretty when in breeding colours, it does need a minimum of 24" of tank though.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

BBGs will play nice with adult Cherries, but the babies are food. Some people actually use them as a constant food source for the BBGs.


----------



## Gobies et al (Jun 7, 2008)

invert1 said:


> Can you tell us which gobies you keep (and with what kinds of shrimp)? I love gobies and am setting up a new large tank. I'm planning on keeping shrimp in there but would love to also keep some gobies so this would be super helpful info if you've had success keeping both together. Thanks!


Presently I have a 55 gal. low brackish tank with Brachygobius nunus sp. (dwarf Bumblebee goby), Redigobius balteatus (Rhinohorn Goby), and Gobioides broussonetti (Dragon Goby). The shrimp in with them are adult Red Cherry shrimp (N. heteropoda var. red), Ghost Shrimp (Palaemonetes sp.), and Amano Shrimp (C. multidentata).

Be aware that there are a number of Bumblebee gobies and the larger ones may be more inclined to eat the shrimp. More info on BBG species here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brachygobius

I've included a few photos, the first is my Dragon feeding with the shrimp, next he is submitting to being "cleaned" which he loves, and last is with one of the BBG.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

The one I bought is actually Stiphodon sp. I think it was listed as lipstick goby but after looking at pictures, Stiphodon sp. is a better match. Not that it matters, after the advice I've received here, there's no way I'm going to chance it.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

My desert gobies love shrimp. I'd be careful.


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

I have Red Neon Gobies (Stiphodon sp.) from InvertzFactory and they don't bother my RCS at all.


----------



## jlo (Oct 8, 2009)

Is an no go


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I have 3 Neon Blue gobies (Stiphodon sp.) So far they've never bothered the shrimp in my tank. They just eat the algae that grows on the leaves of the plants and on the back of the tank. 

Never had a problem with them!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> I have 3 Neon Blue gobies (Stiphodon sp.) So far they've never bothered the shrimp in my tank. They just eat the algae that grows on the leaves of the plants and on the back of the tank.
> 
> Never had a problem with them!


It seems opinions are split about 50/50 on this and I just can't justify the risk with my expensive blue tigers. It's a shame that I have to give him up, I really would have liked to see what it does to the BBA in my tank.


----------



## Aolinger11 (Feb 18, 2016)

What about a single blue stiphodon goby with fire red shrimp??


----------

